# Half Nut Levers



## dlane (Mar 23, 2015)

Before  I refurbished my heavy 10 l  I got a half nut lever,cam,pin from eBay it was listed as a heavy ten half nut lever (Not) . The shaft on the one I got is .940 the 10 l is .750  I got it a month before I did the apron and didn't check it then. Oops.
Could someone with a larger SB lathe tell me what size there half nut shaft is so I can sell it on eBay.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 23, 2015)

The shaft on my 16" is 1.125".
 According to the parts manual the 13" and 14-1/2" use the same handle. Might be for one of them.


----------



## dlane (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Don  I don't want to sell some one the wrong part.
So the 13 and 14 1/2 list the same part # ? I'll list it for both if I know the size 
Derrick


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 23, 2015)

The part number for 13" and 14-1/2" lever is AS407TF1. South bend was pretty good at casting the part number into their parts. You may have to clean it up a little and see if its marked.

For future reference the letter in South Bend part numbers designates what size lathe the part fits.
"R" 10"
"T" 13"
"F" 14-1/2"
"H" 16"


----------

